

Show HN: Evening and Weekend Work Job Board (MVP) - epicureanideal
http://http://www.fifthshift.com/
Apaprently the URL adds http:// even though I already added http://.  Please visit www.fifthshift.com.  Too bad I can't edit that URL.
======
emoray13
Your URL isn't working.

~~~
epicureanideal
Apparently HN adds <http://> to the front of a URL even though I already added
<http://> (bug), and editing it is disabled (new feature request). Please
visit www.fifthshift.com.

I also apparently can't make another similar post to correct this at the
moment, maybe due to similarity or limits on the number of posts per hour.

